# Rufous Hummingbird female



## James (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's really neat! Did you take that pic?


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes.

Sony DSC DSLR A100
f8
iso 400
1/1200 sec


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good pic James !!!!..   

I've been trying that myself ....but no luck !!!!

Where I live, the hummingbirds seem to have left the area...so, maybe next year..

Good photo !!!!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, fer cute. Love those things, got 4 feeders in the back yard. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Al and .45, never figured you two for the humingbird picture taker guys. :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Al and .45, never figured you two for the humingbird picture taker guys. :shock:


 Yea , I know. It's us big brutes that have a sensitive side.  Well I do and I'll admit it. .45 I don't know about. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote="fixed blade":1mct7zoz]Al and .45, never figured you two for the humingbird picture taker guys. :shock:


 Yea , I know. It's us big brutes that have a sensitive side.  Well I do and I'll admit it. .45 I don't know about. :lol:[/quote:1mct7zoz]

Ha Ha...fixed blade !!! I guess I'm not as sensitive as Al...I only have 'two' feeders' in my yard !!! :mrgreen:..... I even have names for two of them that argue and bicker all the time !! *Pro* and *fixed blade !!*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------

